# The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense. by Ricky Sides



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm excited to announce that my new book, "_The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense_" is now live in the Kindle store for the modest price of $1.

I'd like to take a moment to thank Jason911 for the wonderful cover that he designed for both the ebook and paperback versions of this book. I'd like to also thank Edith from New Jersey. Her technical assistance on this project was most helpful. Then there is Steve C. who managed to restore the 18-year-old photographs to digital images that I could use for the book.

I originally wrote this book in 1992, but had no luck in finding a publisher. Recently I was encouraged by Edith to attempt to publish the book myself. This was a challenge because there were many photographs that I felt simply had to be included and my scanner could not produce decent quality images. Then Steve C. from North Alabama stepped forward and restored most of the images.

This book will also be released as a paperback. I just ordered the proof this morning, so it will be a few days before it will become available at Amazon. I felt it imperative to have a paperback version of this book because Kindle owners probably won't wish to risk their Kindles in a workout environment, but would at first need to refer to the book during training. The paperbacks will sell for $6.57.

Book blurb:

*Even if you never do a single exercise in this book, the information contained within its pages could save your life.*​
The author is a master in the arts of Wing Chun Kung Fu and Chinese Ninja. He studied martial arts from 1980 to the early 1990s under the private instruction of Grandmaster Tony Ragasa. In the mid 1980s, the author decided to teach a women's rape prevention seminar. As he delved into research to utilize during the course of that seminar, the author discovered the true scope of the problem women faced. He decided it was time for him to take a more active role in helping women avoid becoming a victim. But when one of his students related to him the details of her own abduction and rape, it took on a more personal aspect. The author, already committed to helping women, dedicated a significant portion of his life toward that goal.

During an intensive private training course with his Grandmaster, the author learned the secret techniques that the masters teach their own families. With the blessings and assistance of his mentor, the author developed a comprehensive training course for his students.

This book reveals the secrets that Grandmaster Tony Ragasa taught Master Sides. These are the secrets that martial arts masters have taught their own families. The author believes that it is time to share these secrets. To that end, he undertook the challenge to write a book, which would be

*The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.*​
Some of the punches and kicks are similar to other styles and information out there. Truth is universal. No single aspect of the book makes it the Ultimate. It is only when you merge all of the physical elements together with the philosophy, and the fact that it takes you from beginner to advanced skill that it becomes something special.

I am excited about the release of this book. For 18 years, it sat in limbo. Now it will be out there helping people as I intended when it was first written. In addition, the electronic versions will make it possible to sell the book at such a price that anyone will be able to afford it.

This book has a working linked table of contents, making it easy to navigate.

I'd like to request reviews and a hand with tagging this book.

I should also caution you readers that some strong sexual content is present in this book. It is impossible to teach realistic rape prevention without some references. There are cautionary statements in the book prior to such material.

Why should you consider purchasing this book? What makes it any different from many martial arts books on the market? Most martial arts books teach a few elements of a style and target experienced martial artists. This book is designed for the beginner. The training program takes you systematically through a training regimen that will vastly improve your odds of successfully defending yourself against an attacker. It is also considerably less expensive than the majority of books I've seen on the market.

This book is written for women, but men who have women in their lives should consider getting this book for them.

Sincerely,
Ricky Sides











Read a sample of my book!

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Birth of the Peacekeepers. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13723.msg262947.html#msg262947

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13725.msg262954.html#msg262954

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13727.msg262982.html#msg262982

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13728.msg262994.html#msg262994

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13729.msg263001.html#msg263001

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, The Citadel. Book 6. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21627.msg404283.html#msg404283

*Ricky Sides* Short Stories. Adventures in Reading. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16207.msg310740.html#msg310740


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you for making this book available. I just bought a copy and will be checking it out later today.  For the price, it's probably something all women should keep on their kindles...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Thank you for your purchase. I agree with your comment, and would add that all men with ladies in their lives should also consider the book and share it with their loved ones.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Got mine!

Congratulations, Ricky!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Archer. I hope you learn from it.

In your dealings with your college students you often encounter females who could benefit from this. Feel free to direct them to my website where they can read the book online free.

My goal with this book is to help women. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Will do!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Archer,

College kids shouldn't have to choose between their personal safety and eatting. I know it's tough out there for them.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I clicked on all your tags Ricky... congrats on getting the book released after 18 years! =)


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Jason. I couldn't have done it without your help. You produced a beautiful cover.

Ricky


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Got it Ricky - thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you folks. 

Please feel free to email me at any point if you have any questions regarding the training referenced. 

I hope you like the linked table of contents. That thing was a pain to set up. Mainly because I had no idea how it is done. I had to sift through several threads through the search feature to find the directions.  

Have a great day folks.
Ricky


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

might get this for my wife


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

That would be great, but you should read it too. Men can also benefit from the book. Though it is custom tailored to the needs of women, the defensive strategies are universally applicable.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I'm pleased to say that the opening week for this book has been a good week. Thank you Kindle readers for the warm reception of this title.

If you ever have any questions regarding the training, please feel free to email me and I'll respond as quickly as possible.

Thank you again for the better than expected opening week sales.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Edwin N. Skinner (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations Ricky. I always knew you had it in you. Not just one book but many my friend. Patience and perseverance have paid off. You deserve every bit of it. The good shall not just survive but triumph. You are the proof.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Sifu!

It's good to see you on these boards. You know me, I always was too stubborn to quit until I reached a goal. But I am very pleased that this book has finally been published. It has so much potential for helping others.

I couldn't have done it without your help. Thank you my friend.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Edwin N. Skinner (Feb 3, 2010)

I got your Emails and will act on them as soon as possible. Thank you.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

The company I work for does a quarterly newsletter for employee distribution. A few weeks ago our Human Resources manager approached me about doing an article related to my writing. I submitted the article and the executive approved it. Then she learned that I had since released this book. She asked me to update the article, which will appear in the next quarterly newsletter. She wanted this book included, because she felt it important to the women at work.

That made my day.  

I have also submitted this book to my audio publisher, despite the low odds of acceptance. Self help audio books don't move well for my publisher, but I told the company that I had to at least try. The information contained in the book could save people's lives. That's too important not to at least make an attempt.

Anyone who cannot afford the book can read it free at my website, so if you know a lady who could benefit from the material, please let them know about the book.

Thank you,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Kinbr, 

I really should check into the matter to see if a copy of the newsletter is sent to our Japan and Taiwan facilities. Asian martial arts taught by an American making the company news in the Asia. That would be sort of ironic.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for continuing to purchase this book. I hope you never need the knowledge you'll gain from it, but I'm happy that you've decided to take a positive step in making your life safer.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I'd like to thank everyone who purchased this book last month. Sales were better than expected, due in no small part to the Books on the Knob profile of this book that occurred a few days before the end of the month.

I'd like to remind anyone who is seriously attempting to utilize the study course of the promise I made in the book. If you have any questions, please feel free to email me. If you'd rather, then of course you can PM me here.

I'd also like to request that my readers consider telling other women about the book, so that they too can benefit from the knowledge. I released this book to help women, and that is my primary goal with this book. If you know any woman who wants to learn to defend herself, but cannot afford the price of the book, please direct them to my website, where they can read it free of charge.

Thank you for your time.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there everyone,

I'd like to thank everyone who has purchased this book. I hope it helps you should you ever find yourself in a situation in which self defense is a must.

Remember my standing invitation. Should anyone need assistance that I can provide, feel free to email me.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I've had an incredible two months in the Kindle store. It's time to give back to the community, so here's a small gift for you.

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669

Coupon code for free copy: UZ46T

Unfortunately, the smashwords Kindle version doesn't have the photographs and diagrams, but the PDF does.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the recent rise in sales.

I recently received an email from a gentleman who'd also written a women's self defense book. He asked me if I thought that he should seek to publish the book and sought my advice regarding the structure of his book. I responded to the man that he should indeed publish the book and gave advice as best I could regarding his questions.

What should you the reader seek in such a book? It should be comprehensible to a beginner and take a beginner to an advanced level of self defense preparedness. It should also offer information that an advanced student from other systems could add to their total self defense knowledge.

This is the advice I gave the gentleman who made the inquiry, and it is the advice I'll give you the reader. My book does this, but there is always room for more self defense knowledge.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I recently added this book to the _Tag my Amazon Book _ site. Since doing so the book has received numerous tags. This should help get the word out to other women who can then learn to defend themselves should the need arise.

Anyone who wants a free PDF file of the book can get one at Smashwords:

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669

Coupon code: UZ46T

There is also a Kindle version available there, but that version is inferior to the Amazon version which has a linked table of contents, nor does the smashwords Kindle version have the pictures that help to illustrate some of the techniques. Amazon's version has all of that. The smashwords PDF won't have the linked TOC either, but the pictures are in the PDF.

Please feel free to give this information to any woman you know who'd be interested. The coupon is good for months.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Victoria, but you didn't have to do that. All I did was post a link for you.


sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there everyone,

This book offerred some unique challenges for me. From the linked table of contents to the charts and pictures, there was a lot of content that I'd never tried to include in a Kindle book before. For that reason, I would love to hear from the Kindle readers who have purchased this book for feedback on the picture quality and formating. 

I'm also interested in learning whether or not there is a difference in the display on the various model Kindles. It looks fine on my Kindle PC application, but I understand that my PC and monitor could make a difference in picture quality.

Thank you in advance for your assistance.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for continuing to purchase this book.

I've heard from a few women who are experienced martial artists. I'd love to hear the opinion of more. If you have studied martial arts in the past, and have read this book, please consider contacting me with your opinion.

Thank you,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Here's an excerpt from this book:

*Chapter 4*​*Household items that serve as weapons*​
During the first few weeks that you are developing your hands, arms, feet, and legs, you should also be developing your mind. In order to help you accomplish this, I am going to give you a brief lesson in Chinese Ninja.
Up until this point, everything that I have taught you has been straight from the Wing Chun Kung Fu system. The lessons you are about to learn come straight from the Chinese Ninja system.
For generations, masters in this system have taught their families the skill of turning household items into deadly weapons. After you study this chapter, you'll never be able to look at a can of hair spray, a bottle of perfume, or a towel again without being aware that these seemingly useless items can save your life in a self-defense situation.
Imagine if you will that you are alone in your house. No one is expected to come home for hours. You are in your bathtub taking a long nice soak when you hear a window break and you realize that someone is trying to break into your house. What should you do? 
This scenario is one that terrifies most women, but it shouldn't. There are numerous ways for a woman to defend herself in this scenario. The simplest method would be to wait for your attacker to come to you, and then shoot him, after you confirm that it isn't a loved one who may have locked him or herself out of the house. But I understand that not all women carry a pistol into the bathroom with them. Therefore, I'll teach you the Chinese Ninja method of dealing with the scenario. 
The average bathroom contains numerous items that can be utilized to temporarily blind an attacker. Bath powder, perfume, tooth paste, liquid soaps and aerosol hairspray will all temporarily blind your assailant. Most of these items can be thrown or rubbed into the assailant's eyes and the aerosol spray can be sprayed into the eyes and then you can use the can to deliver a blow to the side of the head, thereby rendering your burglar/assailant unconscious, assuming you strike hard enough and you hit your target.
You can even use a lighter to ignite some hairsprays, thus making a primitive blowtorch. I warn you though, if you burn your assailant, you'd better follow up and either knock him out, or escape, because he will be furious and will react accordingly.
I encourage my students to blind an assailant when possible. This gives you a distinct advantage. Even a pair of glasses - the earpiece maybe blunt, but it can be used to stab and even permanently blind a man in the targeted eye.
Now let's take a look at what we can find in most bathrooms that will help you defend yourself. Rat-tail combs, hairbrushes, curling irons, and toothbrushes can all be used to inflict varying degrees of damage to your assailant. The targets for these items should be the solar plexus, throat, and facial area.
Towels can be used as a mini whip to damage the eyes, but this takes skill. Towel rack bars can sometimes be removed from their brackets and used as a fighting stick. 
Are you starting to get the point? We haven't even touched on the household cleaners that are probably available in the bathroom of the average household. 
But this is the direct approach. If you have the nerve to pull it off, a less violent means is also available. Wait until the intruder tries to enter the bathroom, and then shout that you have already called 911 and the police are on the way. The intruder can't possibly know whether or not you have a cell phone with you, and he might flee. You can even pretend to be talking very loudly to a 911 operator telling him that the man is already inside the house and outside the room you've locked yourself in and raising your voice further, instruct the operator to tell the police to please hurry. 
You should already have prepared some means of defense, just in case the intruder decides to ignore what you are saying. In this day and age, some people commit crimes when they are so high on drugs that they are not the least bit rational. Whereas a rational man would flee at the point outlined in the scenario, a drug-crazed maniac won't. So be ready with one or more of the items previously mentioned. Do not stand directly in front of the door. It may hit you if he crashes into it and rams the door open. Stand to one side with your weapon of choice to attempt to blind the man. Most will be short-ranged item like combs, which will require some form of contact with the intruder. Use the long-ranged items like the hairspray, and the towel first.

***​
Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Uh..."Chinese Ninja?"

Which lineage is this connected to?  Ninjutsu is a Japanese martial art, not Chinese.  I'd be very VERY interested in learning more about the Chinese Ninja techniques you're teaching.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Thank you for your interest. The origin of the martial art style I am referring to is Chinese. It incorporates some of the same techniques utilized in Japanese Ninja systems, and some that are not. It doesn't utilize all of the techniques of Japanese Ninja.

Just as there are variances in Karate styles, there are differences in Ninja styles. Not all are of Japanese origin, just as not all Karate styles are not of Japanese origin.

The origins of various martial art styles have been debated for generations. Some people believe that a Chinese master took his style to Japan, and that his style became to root source for Japanese Ninja. Others would die before admitting that anything of Chinese origin is involved in Japanese martial arts. I don't get involved in origin debates because I consider the origins less important than the practicality of the techniques taught by a style.

This source might help you. Though it isn't the style I was taught, it does reference a predecessor to that style.

http://www.amazon.com/Skills-Vagabonds-Leung-Ting/dp/9627284173/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272164383&sr=8-8

I hope I have suitably answered your question. If I can be of further assistance, please feel free to ask.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Tragically, your information is completely and totally bogus.  The "legend" of Chinese ninja sprung up during the "ninja boom" of the 1980s when westerners were finally being exposed to the actual art through Stephen K. Hayes - who, after years of research, finally tracked down the only remaining source of authentic ninjutsu being taught in Japan by Masaaki Hatsumi.  When Hayes returned to the US, a boatload of frauds claimed they, too, had inner teachings of the ninja - claiming it had originated everywhere and anywhere, including China and Korea.  All of these claims are completely untrue.  Sun Tzu speaks of the need for spies in The Art of War, but there was never any systematized espionage tradition in China, or Korea for that matter.  Ninjutsu evolved in Japan as a system of intelligence gathering and special operations using unconventional warfare tactics frowned upon by the typical rules of conduct espoused by samurai and the warrior classes under the principles of Bushido.

The only other remaining ninjutsu ryu, Koga-ryu, ended when the last inheritor of the system was killed in a car crash in Japan in the 1960s.

Now, while you may have had instruction in Wing Chun (only 4 years to a 6th degree? interesting...), you most certainly have never been exposed to authentic ninjutsu.  Claiming that your techniques are drawn from a ninjutsu system is actually rather fraudulent.  

I've been studying authentic ninjutsu for over twenty years and have trained extensively both here in the US and in Japan.  I earned my fifth degree black belt directly from Masaaki Hatsumi in February of 2003.  I've been around and know all the stories and myths and lies that people tell who have never been part of the system.  My background is former military, former government, and I've taught defensive tactics to everyone from community crime watch groups to active duty military personnel, agents with the US State Department, Department of Justice, and many other agencies.  And frankly, while I applaud your efforts to keep women safe, some of what you suggest in your chapter excerpt is downright reckless and leaves me wondering exactly where you got your information from.  

That book that you link to, in particular, has been a source of comedy in the martial arts community for years - along the lines of books by people like Ashida Kim and various other scam artists out to fleece a buck from an unknowing and unsuspecting public.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

My sincere apologies to the community for my strong statements in this thread.  Both the subject of Ninjutsu and the protection of others are two subjects I am obviously extremely passionate about as evidenced by my responses.  As Betsy requested, I am letting this drop and I would like to apologize for upsetting the good nature of this forum.

Be well,
Jon


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

You're welcome Kinbr.

Here's a free copy coupon for your thread:

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669 
UZ46T

Make it good for a week please.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

In light of the recent controversy surrounding this book and myself, I think it time to post this.

My interest in Martial Arts started in 1980 when I took private classes in Wing Chun Kung Fu. Those classes lasted from two to three hours per session, and I attended class a minimum of two days a week. There were times when I went to class three and four times a week, but those were the exception. The average was two times a week.

I developed an interest in Kung Fu because of the old television series with David Carradine. I passed my black belt test in 1983. I passed my fifth level black belt test on November 25, 1987, seven years later, and became a master in Wing Chun Kung Fu and Chinese Ninja. The system of Chinese Ninja I studied is not the same as Japanese Ninja. Both styles practice hand-to-hand techniques, weapons techniques, and woods stealth, but the style I learned had nothing to do with espionage or assassination. The forms are also not the same, because they are entirely different styles.

For years, I have studied martial arts. During those years, I've had the privilege to teach many girls and women. Most of these females ranged in age from eight to thirty. I have taught rape prevention seminars, and demonstrated the techniques that you will learn in this book. I know that these techniques are effective in women's self-defense. I have taken in and instructed females who frankly seemed hopeless, yet after teaching them the basic concepts contained within this book, they left my private instruction with the confidence that they need never fear rape again.

I didn't always have the desire to teach women these rape prevention techniques. On the contrary, the first three years that I taught martial arts I concentrated almost exclusively on teaching men. However, in August of 1984 something happened to change that. I had just opened a small school in Salem, Alabama. In an effort to increase business, I decided to teach a rape prevention seminar free to the public, hoping that some of the women would remain in class as paying students after the seminar was completed.

In preparation, I did extensive research on the subject and was stunned at the projected figures on the women who would probably be sexually assaulted at some point during their lifetime. Prior to that introduction to the facts, I confess that I was ignorant of the true scope of the problem. As I continued to absorb all the literature I could get my hands on during that period of research, something within me changed. I no longer wanted to do the seminar just to drum up business. I wanted to make a difference. I wanted to do my part to help females of all ages learn to defend themselves against sexual offenders.

I contacted the martial arts Grandmaster who had trained me, and told him about what I wanted to attempt to accomplish. After a long conversation, he agreed to teach me the rape prevention techniques that I needed to know so that I could teach the best course possible.

Until that point in time, none of the students under my Grandmaster had been taught all of these techniques. Grandmaster Fong is an old-fashioned Asian man, who believes that unless you express an interest in learning a system there is no need to waste time in teaching you that system. When I expressed a sincere interest in learning the best things to teach women, he went all out to ensure that I learned them all, so that I could properly teach them to the students.

After studying the techniques that I would be teaching the women for a month, I had achieved proficiency in the techniques, and in Grandmaster Tony Ragasa Fong's opinion, I was ready to teach the techniques properly.

It was a few days after that point that the second event occurred that further motivated me in the direction of teaching women's self-defense. I had heard that an 18-year-old woman in my regular class had been admitted to the hospital. I visited her, we chatted for a while, and the topic of our conversation shifted to the rape prevention seminar that I was scheduled to teach the next week. When I noticed that she was becoming somewhat upset by the discussion and thinking that I was causing the young woman discomfort, I started to leave. As I walked past her, she reached out, caught my arm, and said, "Stay a while longer." She added, "There is something about me you don't know and I think it's time I told you." My curiosity aroused, I stayed and listened as she talked. To protect the young woman's feelings should she ever read this, I will not relate the details of her experience as it would only bring her pain.

Three years prior to our conversation, she had been abducted and taken to a house in the country. Her assailant repeatedly raped her. It was only luck that allowed her to escape the man.

As I sat there listening in stunned silence to the details of her story, the part of me that had already begun to change, changed even more. The woman cried several times as she related the events to me. More than once, she stopped talking and turned her face away from me. When she did this the first time I said, "You don't have to go on if you'd rather not."

The young woman turned her face to me then and she said, "I need to tell you, so that you will understand." Therefore, I stayed and listened to her story in all its horror, until she finished relating the details of her ordeal. She wanted me to understand that teaching women to defend themselves was very important, not only to her but to all the women who would be helped by the seminar. I left that hospital a changed man. To this day, I am ashamed that I first conceived the idea of teaching such a course to women with the thought of drumming up business foremost in my mind.

***

I gave and participated in several rape prevention seminars where girls and women ranging in age from eight to thirty were taught the basic rape prevention techniques outlined and demonstrated in this book. Seemingly frail and helpless women have learned the basic concepts of self defense, and after the seminars, they have walked away confident and sure of their abilities to defend themselves, perhaps, even strengthened by the knowledge that they need never fear rape again!

This is what I am hoping to achieve by making this book available.

I would like to point out at this time that many women don't attempt to learn to defend themselves due to some sort of physical disability. One of the teenaged girls who took the rape prevention course suffered from arthritis, which was so severe that there were several techniques that she was incapable of performing. I consulted with my Grandmaster once more and he agreed to come in and personally instruct the girl. He worked with that young woman until he was satisfied with her progress. I watched fascinated as he showed the girl simple variations of the techniques that permitted her to utilize them as effectively as her fellow students.

After that incident, I again went to my master and expressed an interest in learning to teach the handicapped. He agreed to show me how it was done and today, I am capable of teaching anyone with minimal use of his or her arms and hands. I'm telling you this so that you won't think that if you have a handicap you won't be able to learn these techniques. I assure you that you can, if you have the will to take on the challenge!

As you read this book, you will discover that many of the techniques are simple, commonsense techniques. There are some techniques that you may be tempted to berate yourself for not knowing already. But don't do that. It took a master to reveal these techniques to me, just as I am revealing them to you.

As you read the chapters of this book, I want you to bear in mind that no book alone can make you an expert in self-defense. As you read and learn the techniques, you need to practice them on someone. But be sure to exercise caution. Some of the techniques should not be practiced at all on another person because they could cause irreparable and permanent damage to your training partner. These extremely dangerous techniques will be pointed out, and I will caution you about their use at the appropriate time.

Now that I have explained to you why I want to help women learn to defend themselves, I want to go into some detail about how this book should be used. Use this as a guide to self-defense knowledge. However, it is not a complete book on self-defense. It would take a volume, several thousand pages long, to accomplish that and even then I'm sure that something would still be left out. We live in an ever-changing world and although criminals are always changing their methods of attack, there are certain facts that will never change. It is these unchanging facts that this book is designed to teach the reader.

Use this book as a reference to the hard-and-fast facts that exist, and you'll be on the road to becoming independent from the worry and fear that many women experience. You fear attack because you don't know how to deal with your attacker. Once you realize that your attacker is a human being with the same weaknesses that all humans possess, fear will no longer be a factor.

Help me to help you. Read this book with an open mind. Strive to learn the techniques contained in the pages of this book. Learn the weak spots on a man's body, so that you will know where to hit a man should you ever be attacked. If you do this for yourself, I promise you will never regret your decision to purchase this book.

I want to help women. You can help me to do that by sharing the knowledge you will gain from this book with the other women you know. Convince them to prepare themselves, both mentally and physically, for the eventuality that they could be sexually assaulted. Tell them that they don't have to be defenseless against any attacker.

What I'm trying to say is that I want you to do what I've done and will continue to do. By passing along what knowledge you've gained, you will be able to help prevent other women from becoming victims of rape or assault.

In closing, I'd like to point out that I've seen comments from experienced martial artists that question the need for special rape prevention seminars. They assert, quite correctly, that standard martial arts training is sufficient. While that is true, not all women are willing to invest the time necessary to undergo formal martial arts training. The seminars are a means of helping people who will not enter standard classes, and the knowledge contained within this book can indeed save you, even if you never do a single exercise advocated in the book. Of course, if you follow the instructions, your odds will be significantly better.

If you have read this book already, I'd appreciate a few reviews. In light of the controversy surrounding the book, reviews are more important than ever.

Here is a free coupon for a smashwords copy. The Kindle version there now has a linked table of contents and the photographs.

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669

UZ46T

Knowledge is power. Empower yourself by grabbing this free copy and reading the book.

Sincerely,
Ricky Sides
5th level Practician
Wing Chun Kung Fu & Chinese Ninja


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for your purchases of this book this month.  It's now on track to do about as well as last month. Perhaps a bit better.

This book does something that no other martial arts self help book I've ever seen attempted to accomplish. It was designed to take a beginner and walk her through the process to the point that she will become competent in self defense. Assuming that the beginner follows the step-by-step instructions, that is the likely outcome for the majority of women who utilize the training regimen detailed in this book. Of course, some women will do better than others, but all should achieve positive results, and be much more capable of defending themselves against an attacker than they were prior to taking the course.

_Does this mean that this book makes instructors in martial arts obsolete?_ No. That is not the case at all. No book will ever replace the well-trained, dedicated, and motivated martial arts instructor. An instructor personalizes your training by spotting specific errors being made by the student and focusing his or her attention on improving the student's technique. A good instructor accelerates the student's development by helping them to overcome obstacles impeding their improvement.

_Does all that mean that this book is useless?_ No. This book was written for a specific target group of readers who won't be attending formal martial arts training. The reasons for the reader not attending training will vary from person to person. Some do not have a martial arts class available in their area. They'd have the time for training, but not the time to commute to a formal class. Others simply cannot afford formal training, even if that training is in their area. The book was also written to augment the self defense knowledge of women who are trained in self defense. But my primary goal in releasing this book is to make available a self defense training regimen that even the poorest of women can afford. _Why?_ Because I believe every woman should be able to defend herself if she chooses to do so.

In the final analysis, the reasons that some women never take formal training are not important. What is important is that this book can indeed help women, even if they never do a single exercise outlined in it. Granted, your odds of successfully defending yourself against an attacker are infinitely better if you do take on the training regimen outlined. But in many scenarios, just knowing how you should respond can make a difference. Of course, it should be understood that it would help tremendously if you had trained and developed your body to respond appropriately in advance.

I'm sorry that there has been so much controversy surrounding this book of late. I am not surprised. I was warned that this would happen when I first wrote the book in the 90s. I encourage you to read the book, and after reading it, you can decide for yourself. To facilitate this, I am making the download available free of charge for another week.

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669 
UZ46T

If, after reading this book, you feel that I am advocating a bad system please feel free to post a review stating that is the case. But I am confident that this won't happen. You women will recognize the truth when you see it. The only people who would come to that conclusion would be someone who has read a few paragraphs and leapt to the wrong conclusions. Having never read the book, that is an understandable mistake on their part. Any rational human being who reads this book will have to admit that it can be of beneficial use to women.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

You've got my vote, Ricky. Definitely a book that needs to be out there!

I'll be buying this one, for sure.

Nancy (a thumb's up, WAY UP!)


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you for the vote of confidence, Nancy. 

I have a standing offer that if any reader ever has a question about anything in the book they should feel free to ask. Just PM me your question and I'll address it ASAP.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There has been a lot of discussion on the merits of Ricky's book here. I've removed several posts including some of my moderating posts but hope I've left enough for members to read and make their own informed opinions.

I also accidentally included in the posts I deleted Jon Merz's last post which said, in part, 


jonfmerz said:


> I'll be posting my extensive review of this later on Amazon & Smashwords.


I apologize to Jon for deleting the post instead of simply editing it.

I encourage all members, as always, to read through threads completely, and to read samples and reviews in making purchasing decisions for any book. As a local radio commercial says "an educated consumer is our best customer."

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Betsy.

All I want to do is try to help women. 

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

My review: http://jonfmerz.net/2010/05/09/review-of-a-bad-book-on-womens-self-defense/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

we're going to move on from the debate between Mr Sides and Mr. Merz.  They've both made their respective points, which will remain available to readers.  Any further posts continuing this particular debate by anyone, including Messrs Sides and Merz, will be removed.  As for any book, I encourage readers to read the thread, read the reviews, download a sample, and make an informed decision before buying.

Ricky, you are of course welcome to post news updates, bump your thread once a week and respond to member posts about the book itself, as usual.

Let's move on, people!

Betsy


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for your purchases of this book this month.  It's slightly ahead of sales for last month. Seventy-eight percent of the potential customers, who go to the Amazon Kindle page, go on to purchase the book. Forty-eight percent of the customers who go to the paperback page go on to purchase the paperback edition. Those numbers are statistically the same as they've been since the release of the book. To date, the free downloads at Smashwords that I've made available account for half the electronic downloads. For some reason, people continue to purchase the Amazon version, despite the availability of the free download. I am grateful for every purchase. Thank you Kindle readers.

If you've followed this thread from its inception, then you know that I released a paperback version of this book so that Kindle owners who wanted to do so could get a paperback version to utilize in a workout environment. This would eliminate the risk of destroying a Kindle during practice. This week I received a private message from a lady who recently purchased the paperback. She said such wonderful things about the paperback that I'd like to share a portion of her comments with you.

_Got the paperback. It's a great looking book! &#8230; Read a little and will do more when time allows. Looking forward to it. I'll get back to you. Oh, and the formatting is beautiful too, and the book looks to be clean and error free! All in all a quality product!_

That message made me feel great. A lot of time and effort went into laying out the format, and I was pleased to see that a customer found that aspect of the project pleasing. I struggled with the formatting issues. Originally, my thoughts were to add the photographs in the sections of the book in which the techniques are first discussed. However, that turned out to be problematic. It tended to cause weird page breaks and blank pages. Therefore, I scrapped that idea and went with the majority of the photos in the end of the book. I'm afraid there are still a few spots where the reader may encounter a weird blank page in the Kindle version. It was necessary to include the photos of the other masters in the chapter Advice from the Masters.

Regarding formatting, the Smashwords Kindle version and PDF now have a working linked table of contents. Originally, Smashwords did not support a linked TOC and I had to remove the links. That has changed as Smashwords gears up to comply with Amazon's Kindle formatting requirements. Those versions also have the photographs.

As always, if you have any questions regarding the training, feel free to PM me and I'll answer ASAP.

Remember to do those stretching exercises before a workout. You may be tempted to skip that in order to save time, but that is not in your best interest. It can and does lead to injury during the training process.

Here is a coupon for a free copy of the book at Smashwords. As I stated on March first in a post in this thread, I released this book to help women.

Edit: One of the readers PMed me that I originally stated my goal in releasing this book on the day it was released. Thank you for the correction. 

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669 
UZ46T

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ricky, I downloaded your book to my wife's Kindle. I'm hoping to get her to move it up in her TBR list. It looks like something every woman (and men too) should have.

Good luck with the new book!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Jim,

Yes indeed, the book is beneficial to men and women alike. But it is custom designed for use by women. 

Many of the techniques are also easily converted for utilization by people in wheelchairs. There are also many pointers in the book that would be easy enough that an elderly person would be physically capable of utilizing them, though not all are physical in nature. In this regard, I'm referring to the situational strategies discussed. But to be sure, there are several techniques easily employable by the elderly.

Both Wing Chun Kung Fu and the Chinese Ninja that I studied utilize 108 primary pressure points. There are numerous pressure points utilized that are not a part of that list of 108, but they are considered secondary. I concentrated on ten in the book, though others are referenced. The ten pressure points referenced extensively in the book are enough to see you through most self defense situations.

Thank you for your purchase. If you ever have any questions regarding the training, please feel free to PM me for a private consultation.

That offer is good for anyone.

There is an excellent review on the book by Maria Schneider. The last paragraph of her review struck a chord in my soul when I read it. She gets why I wrote the book. That made me feel wonderful.

Thank you again for your purchase, sir.

Thank you, Maria Schneider. I admit that recent events had left me in a turmoil over this book, but your review set me back on the right path, and helped to reestablish in my heart the reasons that I originally wrote this book. I especially thank you for that. I can't even begin to place a value on something of that magnitude.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, Ricky

I'll be reading my copy very soon.

Nice to hear you're getting some good feedback.

Have a great day!

Nancy


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you, Nancy.

I hope you enjoy the book. I also hope that you learn things that will help you, should you ever need the knowledge.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ricky, just finished the book and am very impressed. I've had a huge interest in martial arts for years but due to medical issues could never take actual courses so I've read many books (okay, I also read them for research in a couple scenes). Some good, some bad and some down-right stupid. 

This book of yours skimmed some things I knew but included others I didn't. It was well written and explained in a way that I think any read could understand it and learn a few things.
Great work!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Sierra,

I thank you for the kind words. My goal was to make the book as comprehensible as possible, and still cover the material that I covered. Simplifying the instructions wasn't easy. I owe a lot to the Beta reader who assisted me. She pointed out spots that needed clarification.

I saw your review on the book. Thank you.  You said some really good things about the book.

If you ever have any questions regarding the material in the book, please, don't hesitate to ask. I assure you that no matter what physical challenges you may face, there are ways to custom design a self defense system that will permit you to defend yourself.

Thank you again.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for your purchases this month. I'm happy to say that sales increased fifty percent compared to last month. There is also a new review of the book for those of you who like to read the reviews.

One of the readers pointed out a couple of improvements that could be made to the book. I took her recommendations to heart, and the Kindle versions have been updated to reflect the changes. Since many of you have already purchased the book, I'll provide a coupon code so that you can download the revised edition. The primary changes are picture placement. Following the reader's advice, I placed the photographs near the text where the techniques are first described. The photos are also grouped together at the end of the book.

Here's the coupon:

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669

coupon code: UZ46T

Thank you again,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

This is just a reminder that this book is available. Thanks everyone.

Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Here's an excerpt from this book:

    Let me give you another example from my own experience. Earlier in this book, I mentioned that I taught a small class in Salem, Alabama. Shortly before I taught the rape prevention seminar, I was teaching another class. In this class, I had five men, four women, and four children. One of the men was an amateur boxer. He was six foot, three inches tall, and weighed about two hundred thirty pounds.
    I had this man working with a fifteen-year-old girl named Darlene. Darlene was a quiet and shy girl. She was good at her technique, but lacked the ability to utilize her full power when practicing with a male opponent.
    I had Darlene and Dwight working on throwing techniques. Dwight was standing behind Darlene. He would grab her from behind, and she was supposed to throw him as soon as possible after he made contact.
    I stood watching Darlene attempt the techniques for several minutes before interrupting. I walked up to her and asked, “What’s wrong, Darlene? You were executing these techniques perfectly last class.”
    I will never forget what Darlene said to me then. She said, “Yes, but, Ricky, I’m not afraid of you.”
    As I said before, Dwight was an amateur boxer. He had developed his body to the state that there wasn’t an ounce of fat on him. He was also a very big man. Darlene was intimidated by his sheer size, and because of this, she kept making mistakes with her technique.
    I smiled at Darlene and asked her to step aside. I then took her place in the training with Dwight, and instructed him to grab me. When he did so I noticed that he wasn’t holding me in a very tight grip. I then instructed him to hold on to me as if he meant it. His grip tightened to the point that it became difficult to breathe. That was when I made my move. A second later Dwight was flying over my shoulder. He landed on his back on the safety mats.
    “Now Darlene, I want you to keep practicing your technique,” I said to her as she stood there staring in astonishment at Dwight lying on the floor.
    She turned to me and said, “I’m going to learn to do that!”
    Guess what? She did. One week after the rape prevention seminar, I had scheduled a series of rank tests for the students who were ready to advance.
    Darlene was one of the students being tested that night. I allowed her to select the student who would assist her in demonstrating her throwing techniques for me to judge. 
    I was surprised when she chose Dwight as her partner. I think everyone was. I had naturally assumed that she would select one of the smaller men for her test. I leaned forward on the mat upon which I was sitting and asked, “Darlene, are you sure you want to do this? If you fail this part of the test, I’m afraid you’ll have to wait thirty days to try again for your green belt.”
    Darlene gave me a little smile, and said, “I’m sure, sir.”
    There was nothing I could do but nod for her to begin. I was sure she would fail the test, because I didn’t think that she was ready to take on Dwight at that stage of her training.
    On my signal, Dwight grabbed her from behind. The veins stood out in his forearms as he applied pressure to the hold and locked his hands together.
    What occurred next was one of the high points in my various experiences teaching women. It was a moment that I will never forget.
    Darlene performed her throwing technique with expert precision. With astonishing speed, Dwight flew over her shoulder. She maintained her grip on one of his arms thereby controlling where he landed.
    When Dwight landed on the floor, the force of his impact was such that he bounced a foot off the floor. As his body touched the floor, the force of this second impact with the mats threw his head back. Darlene then executed a chop to his throat which she stopped a fraction of an inch from contact. The force of her chop was such that I could tell it would have been a seriously damaging attack.
    Darlene helped a shaken Dwight to his feet, and they bowed to each other. She then faced me and asked, “Did I do it right?” But there was a smile of confidence on her face.
    I had a hard time not laughing at her question. Then, all around the room, the students started to applaud Darlene. As I stated earlier, she is a shy girl, so when the room was resounding with applause for her technique, Darlene’s face turned beet red in embarrassment. It certainly didn’t help matters that Dwight was clapping his hands as vigorously as the rest of the students in praise for her ability, or that I stood and joined the students in the applause. This was a minor breach in protocol during a test that I had never made prior to that night, nor have I done so since.
    As the applause died down I replied, “You did fine, Darlene!” Then, unable to contain my laughter any longer, I started laughing. When I finally regained my self-control I added, “You’re just going for the green belt Darlene. That technique would have been good enough for the black belt.”
    Darlene smiled shyly in satisfaction as her classmates gathered around her to congratulate her on successfully fulfilling the requirements for the green belt.
    Later that evening, Dwight came to me and asked, “When did Darlene learn to execute her throwing techniques so well?”
    “At the rape prevention seminar,” I replied.
    Dwight rubbed his back for a moment, and then he said, “That must have been one hell of a class!” Then he excused himself and walked over to talk to some other students.

    That night three of my students passed their green belt tests, but Darlene’s performance was the highlight of the evening.


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Today I got home to a surprise. There was a run on this book today, albeit a small one.  I was wondering why there was suddenly so much attention being directed at the book, but then I received a PM from a fellow Kindleboard member who informed me that a website profiled one of my books.

http://ireaderreview.com/2010/07/25/sunday-night-kindle-book-deals/

I'm happy to see that the book is getting into the hands of more women who can benefit from the knowledge it contains. 

Thank you Kindle readers who have purchased this book.

My intention in releasing this book was and still is to help women. To that end, If anyone wants a copy and cannot afford one, use this coupon for a free version.

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669 
UZ46T

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I just wanted to remind you that this book is on the market. The coupon in the post prior to this one is still good. Feel free to grab a free copy.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Just wanted to remind you that you can still pick up a free copy of this book. My goal in releasing this book was to help women. To that end, a free copy will always be available to anyone who follows this thread. Feel free to direct your friends to the free copies.

Smashwords has multiple formats available, so if you can get it in a PDF if you don't yet own a Kindle.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the continued sales of this book. I've noticed that there seems to be a correlation between the Kindle and paperback sales, which could mean that a good many Kindle owners are opting to get the paperback, rather than risk their Kindles in a workout environment. That's good. That's the reason I decided to release a paperback version. I know I'd never risk my Kindle in a workout environment.

If ever you have questions regarding anything in the book, feel free to PM me. I'll do my best to answer in a timely fashion.

Thank you again,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This is just a reminder that if you ever have questions regarding this book, you can PM me and I'll answer as soon as possible. 

Thank you for the continued sales.  

Have a great night,
Ricky


----------

